# Is AVG still free?



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

I have been using AVG (7.5 I think) up until now and have been very satisfied with it. But now my old version is out of date and I need to switch to 8.0. 

Do they still offer AVG free or will I have to purchase it?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes it is still free, but you do not get all the features.
Here is a link for the free version:
http://majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Are the extra features really worth it? I have been using the free version and so far have had no problems.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are happy with your firewall and spyware utilities the Free version will do. I personally use the free version along with just windows firewall, Spybot Search & Destroy and Windows Defender and have had no issues.
Bill


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks!

I think that I will stick with the free version too.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

One more thing... I am downloading the AVG 8.0 right now, how should I switch over? Uninstall 7.5 then install 8.0?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The new version will uninstall the old version without any issues.
The new version does have a different "look" though.
Bill


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you again, if I have any trouble, I post back.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how it goes.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

